# Programmieren von schrittketten



## ved (10 März 2009)

hallo alle zusammen ,
ich bin auf dem weg meine abi prüfung zu schreiben(elektro technik und maschienebau). der größte teil der aufgabe besteht daraus ein sps programm zu schreiben. wir machen das mit simatic und programmieren in FUP. der schwerpunkt liegt bei den schrittketten verbunden mit timern. kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie das geht am besten für dumme . 


ich danke euch...=)


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2009)

Hallo im Forum.
Zuerst gibst du bitte oben in der Forensuche einmal "Schrittketten" ein. Da kommen erstmal ne Menge Links, aber einige wichtige grundsätzliche Informationen wirst du dort schonmal finden. Dann kannst du weiter Fragen, aber bitte nicht zu allgemein, denn die Leute hier helfen zwar wirklich sehr gerne, aber einen Grundkurs wird hier schon aus Zeitgründen kaum jemand halten können.

PS: Was genau soll "Schrittketten verbunden mit Timern" sein?


----------



## Kai (10 März 2009)

Ein Programmbeispiel für eine Schrittkette in FUP findest Du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=120722&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121127&postcount=15

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121128&postcount=16

Gruß Kai


----------



## ved (11 März 2009)

*Danke*

hey ich danke euch!!!!!!!!!!!!
das hat wirklich geholfen vor allem so eine beispielaufgabe. danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kai, hast du noch andere so tolle beispiele genau sowas machen wir auch im unterricht..???


----------



## Homer79 (11 März 2009)

vielleicht hier: SPS Forum\Suche: "Schrittkette"


----------



## Kai (11 März 2009)

Hier sind noch einmal zwei weitere Programmbeispiele für Schrittketten in FUP.

Programmbeispiel 1:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=83925&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=84878&postcount=43

Programmbeispiel 2:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=132347&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=132481&postcount=8

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (11 März 2009)

Weiterhin kann ich die beiden folgenden Bücher empfehlen:

Wellenreuther, Zastrow - Automatisieren mit SPS - Theorie und Praxis

Wellenreuther, Zastrow - Automatisieren mit SPS - Übersichten und Übungsaufgaben

In beiden Bücher findet man unter anderem eine große Anzahl von Programmbeispielen für Schrittketten in AWL und FUP.

Gruß Kai


----------

